
The Story of the Gömböc (2009) - mhb
https://plus.maths.org/content/os/issue52/features/gomboc/index?nl=0
======
rzzzt
There is a Gömböc statue in Budapest:
[http://www.gomboc.eu/en/site.php?inc=&menuId=12&hirId=79](http://www.gomboc.eu/en/site.php?inc=&menuId=12&hirId=79)

------
dang
Discussed in 2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2671084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2671084).

------
bonzini
My wife got me a gomboc for Christmas a few years ago. It's actually
surprising how simple the shape is.

~~~
akkat
Do you know where she got it? I could only find them for sale for over 100
euros

~~~
bonzini
Indeed she got it for that price.

------
MichailP
This reminds me of plum dumplings - and they are called gomboc in Hungarian.
My late grandmother used to make those, and they were fantastic! Its not
served as sweets, more as a main dish. Not that this has anything to do with
mathematical objects and points of equilibrium :)

